# Doc Rivers doesn't read story about DeAndre Jordan, rips ESPN writer for it



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Warning: what follows is really stupid. Seriously, it's dumb.
> 
> Anyway: Clippers coach/president Doc Rivers has been lobbying heavily for DeAndre Jordan to win Defensive Player of the Year. Hyping up Jordan is nothing new for Rivers: he famously compared Jordan to Celtics great Bill Russell last year. Many believe it's a calculated measure to give Jordan confidence and convince him there's glory in doing the dirty work.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/2015/3/13/8209725/doc-rivers-deandre-jordan-espn

Smh, Doc. That's terrible.


----------

